# Fuzz Butt



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

The stinkiest male mouse I've ever owned.....and one of the cutest...and he's lucky he's so cute....

IMG_0528 by Stina_83, on Flickr


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

He is very sweet


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

He reminds me of the Charlie Brown Peanuts character PigPen.


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

LMAO!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Is he merle?


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

Looks like my husband's grandma's hair-do.


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

No Jack, he's not merle....I think its just b/c of the coat...Most animals that have a coat like that, dogs, hamsters, cats, etc....the longest hairs become lighter in shade than the rest of the coat **shrug**


----------



## Lottiz (Feb 8, 2010)

WOW, he is fantastic :love1


----------

